# Wind?



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Curious with your flip up or pop up, what wind speed do you stay home and call it a day?


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Sometimes you can "play" the wind. Pick a spot that's protected......or even going to smaller water is a good move too. Less open space typically equals less wind.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Stampede said:


> Curious with your flip up or pop up, what wind speed do you stay home and call it a day?


Never I don’t let wind stop me. I’ve fished in some wicked stuff 60mph gusts and sustained winds over 30. It’s best to have a partner especially if In a pop up it takes me nearly an hour to anchor and fight with the hubs solo in super high winds . With a partner 15-30 mins you have to play close attention and reset anchors as needed. Sometime they start to loosen it’s no fun getting smacked in the face by a hub or having it spill all your stuff over when it comes busting in like the kool aid man. A stated above play the wind and choose your location wisely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

bobberbucket said:


> Never I don’t let wind stop me. I’ve fished in some wicked stuff 60mph gusts and sustained winds over 30. It’s best to have a partner especially if In a pop up it takes me nearly an hour to anchor and fight with the hubs solo in super high winds . With a partner 15-30 mins you have to play close attention and reset anchors as needed. Sometime they start to loosen it’s no fun getting smacked in the face by a hub or having it spill all your stuff over when it comes busting in like the kool aid man. A stated above play the wind and choose your location wisely.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also no fun chasing it down the ice.Seen it happen more than once.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

joekacz said:


> Also no fun chasing it down the ice.Seen it happen more than once.


For sure I’ve chased my shack a few times! No fun at all. Also took several rides in my suitcase shack back in the day. Nothing like watching your holes disappear.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

LMAO.......


bobberbucket said:


> busting in like the kool aid man


I've been through that a few times. That's the signal it's time to throw a few more anchors out there


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

The key is to anchor it down before the high winds start a'blowin & before you have everything set up. 5 minutes of extra attention will go a long way in not having to chase your gear across the ice.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

icebucketjohn said:


> The key is to anchor it down before the high winds start a'blowin & before you have everything set up. 5 minutes of extra attention will go a long way in not having to chase your gear across the ice.


If it’s an option to get out before absolutely . But if it’s already a’ blowin when you head out it’s best to have a system planned.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

How do flipovers handle the wind compared to a hub? I have an Eskimo 6120, it's just too big for when there's only 2-3 of us. Still have my eye on an Eskimo Sierra Thermal (or equivalent), and wonder how they handle the wind in comparison, especially setup.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

tell ya what guys setting up a pop up in the wind is tough , now i always wear a safety tether hooked to shanty while screwing down anchors, dont like chasing my pop up accross the lake..


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

TDD11 said:


> How do flipovers handle the wind compared to a hub? I have an Eskimo 6120, it's just too big for when there's only 2-3 of us. Still have my eye on an Eskimo Sierra Thermal (or equivalent), and wonder how they handle the wind in comparison, especially setup.


IMO,in high wind's I would go with a flip up and have the wind to your back.Keep's everything intact versus having the wind blowing across or straight at you.Just common sense thinking makes it a doable day.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

I have a 2 man flip up. Went to Chautauqua last year with 70 mph gusts. Drilled holes in the back corners of sled. Tied rope in a knot and fed through from inside of sled out and anchored those down with stakes. Shack didn’t budge once in 70 mph winds. Tried to fish without the stakes in and we were just sliding along the ice. To sum up, there is no wind I won’t fish in

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

LOL. Don't think I would do 70mph. I had a two man flip up that flipped over once spilling everything. Had it move a few times but since going to a one man flip I've not had a problem and stay out on some pretty windy days and haven't had to anchor. I have noticed it tends to slid a little more since I armor all the bottom but stays put once inside.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

Stampede said:


> LOL. Don't think I would do 70mph. I had a two man flip up that flipped over once spilling everything. Had it move a few times but since going to a one man flip I've not had a problem and stay out on some pretty windy days and haven't had to anchor. I have noticed it tends to slid a little more since I armor all the bottom but stays put once inside.


Get in quickly! Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I haven't used my hub yet so no experience there. With my flip I have set an anchor to keep it from sailing.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Actually if it got too windy I would probably just sit in the flip and just not put up the top. Not like it gets that cold here anyway.


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

If the ice ever gets thicker than three inches you can drill almost through and stop just short of water then put your pull cord over the auger that is standing straight up in the air.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Tried that once but I drill and hole hop a lot and usually leave the shanty sitting until I find fish.


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

With a hub a few simple tricks. 
1. dont set up with any side directly in the wind face the wind with a corner. 
2. put an ice anchor or 2 in before you start popping out the sides
3. Throw away the cheap black rope that they give you with the hub for the sides and use cam buckle straps. 10x easier and alot more visible. 
4. Anything not going in the shanty put in your sled and put your drag rope through an ice anchor. 
5. If real windy drill holes after youve set it up because its almost impossible to set it correctly over your holes.


----------



## whiskerchaser (Mar 13, 2013)

Agree with the clam straps but make sure to put a twist in them just like you do when tying something to a truck they will vibrate like son of a gun. Also like mentioned done set up with face or cross wind. I only have experience with a hub so can't talk on flip overs. I always set two anchors before I pop any hubs and once I pop hubs I jump inside and anchor my corners on wind side. Nothing worse and funnier at same time when wind pops a hub like the koolaid man busting threw. Unfortunately Ohio is known for windy winter's and most places I fish don't have protection from wind so have to figure it out hard way.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

bobberbucket said:


> For sure I’ve chased my shack a few times! No fun at all. Also took several rides in my suitcase shack back in the day. Nothing like watching your holes disappear.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh the memories of my old suitcase shanty!!


----------



## Muskeye (Apr 12, 2004)

70 mile winds...now that's hardcore..maybe it's just me but WTF!


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

There were gusts at Lake St Helen when I was up there last week that were 39 mph on the first day and I didn't care for it, but I paid for the trip so I was by golly going to fish but it was very uncomfortable and the shack was shaking so hard I couldn't keep my hands still to tell if I had a bite and I didn't catch anything. I have a one-man Frabill and it was lifting me up in the air. I am 6'2" and weigh about 280. I don't think I will go out in that much wind again, but it was technically possible to fish, just not fun for me.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

This was that day at Chautauqua. Even these stats struggled figuring out what the hell was going on!Was craziest weather day I have ever experienced. Started off the day breezy and a little rainy. About 11am the sun was beating down around 60° and zero wind. About noon-1 thunderstorms rolled in with lightning and tornado sirens going off. Wind switched 180° and started howling. I bet sustained wind in the middle of the lake was 45 mph. We had gusts up to 70. By 3pm is was a blizzard. Called it quits by 4 and proceeded to drive in whiteout conditions the whole way back to Akron area. Experienced all 4 seasons in one day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

That's bananas, IHD!


----------



## Muskeye (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, I guess I can understand the logic then, the unforeseen and unexpected can ruin the best laid plans. Had a similar experience up to Lake Sinclair a number of years ago with winter conditions dropping in during what we could have swore was summertime.


----------



## Muskeye (Apr 12, 2004)

Sorry, I meant Lake St. Clair.


----------

